
Ask HN: Can my users prove they own a GitHub/LinkedIn account, would this work? - dukedougal
I want my users to prove their identity, or at least go some way towards establishing trust by saying &quot;see I can be trusted, look, these is my LinkedIn account and this is my GitHub account&quot;.<p>I could possibnly do this my requiring them to sign in via Oauth to those sites, but maybe it would be easier to give the user a random string and get them to put it somewhere like on a public github page, thereby proviong that they own the account.<p>I&#x27;m not sure, maybe there is somewhere on LinkedIn that a string could be placed that proves the user owns the account.<p>What do you think of that idea?
======
andymurd
keybase.io do something similar with github - they give you a piece of text to
publish as a gist. It seems to work for them.

~~~
niftich
Also, domain validated certificates issued by CAs work the same way: among a
few other requirements, you publish a value provided by them at a specific
relative URL on your domain.

